# Jd 110 not starting



## DeadWalkerHP (Aug 10, 2015)

Just got a jd 110 in on a trade decent shape just rusty spots ,but definitely not abused at all. It will not start , all I'm getting is starter spinning flywheel nothing else ????? What can it be


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi DeadWalkerHP,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Do you have spark? Pull spark plug and with plug wire attached put the metal base against a good metal ground on the engine. Do this in a shaded or darkened area so you can see the arc across the tip of the plug. You need a bluish/white spark. An orange/yellow spark is not good enough. 

If spark is goot, spray a little starting fluid down the carb and try starting. Alternatively, you can put a little gasoline down the carb and try starting. 

Let us know results and we'll go from there.


----------



## DeadWalkerHP (Aug 10, 2015)

Took plug out moved flywheel by hand and the piston is not moving. I think I should just repower it. What do you think.......?? Other than a rusty 1974 110, the machine is all there..


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

If the flywheel will turn but the pistons don't move you might want to check the key in the flywheel. If it's sheered off it won't start and still might be a good engine.


----------



## DeadWalkerHP (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmm , but I can see it spinning on pto side of the engine.. I've never attempted internal repairs


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the engine rolls over,but the piston isn't moving,then you have a broken connecting rod,or the rod cap has come off.
Only way to repair it is to tear down the engine . 
Kohler parts are not cheap.


----------



## DeadWalkerHP (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I think I should look for a good used engine and remove and replace , it'll be easier for me.


----------

